# Anyone using Train Li or AML (Accucraft) brass flex track?



## KentS (Jun 21, 2021)

Hello all. I was wondering if anyone out there is using Train Li's ProLine or AML (Accucraft) brass 332 flex track and how well it has worked out for you. Thanks.

Kent


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

I had Accucraft brass code 250 with narrow gauge ties in upper NY state for a few years (the layout now resides in PA) and now 3 years here in central FL. I have been pleased with the track. Some of the ties are looking a little chalky from the sun but less than I expected and structurally just fine.


----------



## woodysalsam (Jul 24, 2020)

KentS said:


> Hello all. I was wondering if anyone out there is using Train Li's ProLine or AML (Accucraft) brass 332 flex track and how well it has worked out for you. Thanks.
> 
> Kent


Good to meet you at Todd’s. Carl here. Do you want some older Garden Railways magazines? I have extras given to me by club members. Email me at [email protected]


----------



## kmickel (Jun 28, 2021)

KentS said:


> Hello all. I was wondering if anyone out there is using Train Li's ProLine or AML (Accucraft) brass 332 flex track and how well it has worked out for you. Thanks.
> 
> Kent


Last year (2020) I purchased 360' of 332 brass flex track from Trainli and their track bender. Laid all of the track and used track bender when needed. It all worked out great


----------



## astack (Apr 22, 2018)

I have the AML 332 stainless steel track. I use the railbender from Trainli to shape it, it works well. I use SplitJaw clamps over rail joiners coated in a little conductive grease. My only problem with it has been my kids and/or dog stepping on the track and popping off the ties from the rails. Once it happens, the only thing I have found to work reliably is to disconnect that section of track, slide the ties off and then back on again. I could wish for more robust fastening of the ties to the rails, but that would come at the expense of a less realistic look of course. (Maybe I should have bought LGB track, but the SS has been wonderful because of the lack of cleaning needed!)


----------



## KentS (Jun 21, 2021)

Thank you all for your responses. Astack, if you have a big active dog, that could be understandable with rails coming off the ties. If you have a little poodle, then it would be concerning.

Kent


----------



## astack (Apr 22, 2018)

She’s a mid-sized mutt, but really only gets careless when she’s going after a squirrel or rabbit, most of the time she steers clear! The big offenders are kids not respecting the “stay off the tracks” rule.


----------

